# PCOS & CBFM (Clear Blue Fertility Monitor)



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - 

Just wondering ... I was diagnosed with PCOS. But I read somewhere that OPK's does not work for people with PCOS. Is this true? Should I bother buying a CBFM? In addition, I am also charting. 


Thanks - lots of hugs.


MrsCompass


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i have both the CBFM and the persona monitor..neither work for me. although i can get positives on OPKs. i think my cycle is so long that the monitors get confused...especially the persona. i used the CBFM 5 months and never got anything but low fertility on it. it really is different for everyone.


----------



## MrsCompass

It's just such an expensive tool that I'd rather save my money on IUI ... y'know. Thanks for your input Mrs.Mabrey!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

if you really want to try it you could buy used...i did. i think i spent like...35$ off ebay. ladies on here sell them all the time as well.


----------



## SmileyKez

I'm on my first cycle of the cbfm and I have had high fertility all month but no peak! Don't think it's worked this month for me! Dont think I've ov'd this month so not worried about no peak but apparently the high is due to the higher levels of estrogen you can get with pcos! It does say on the info that it's probably not suitable for pcos but I was willing to try anything!
Will be back on clomid next month so I'll give it another go then!


----------



## MrsElsie

I have pcos too and had high but no peak the first month, nothing the second month (but my cycle was too long and it stopped asking at day 42!) and then got peak the third month. I wasnt charting at the same time so cant really tell if it was telling the truth or not, but am persevering. I've read somewhere that during the first month it is working out what normal levels are for you so lots of people get a high but no peak - not sure how much truth there is in this


----------



## Yoga_Baby

I also have PCOS...the CBFM definitely doesn't work as well since we tend to have long cycles. Also because normally people with PCOS have a higher level of estrogen in their system due to the cysts always secreting a small amount, the CBFM tends to read high constantly with no other reading. In my case, it always read high the first month, then it changed to always reading low (since it gets to know you). I've started Femara this month, and I've actually gotten different readings! I was so excited yesterday when it went from low to high! I still don't have a peak, but hopefully soon. I think the CBFM is a good indicator that your hormones are not yet balanced if you are constantly getting the same reading.


----------



## cbmd

i used the CBFM before i conceived my LO...Used it for about 4 months, it mostly always said low with the odd high, never went to peak. When i did actually finally conceive it never picked it up...so it didnt actually work for me......i have pcos and have no periods at all unless i take provera which makes me have one.
i got mine second hand off ebay which was must cheaper and it had only been used once.
x


----------



## MariaF

No 2 PCOS women are the same I'm afraid. It all depends on what PCOS does to your hormones. Yes, usually LH and FSH are messed up, making opk's and CBFM useless but that's not always the case.

I have friends with PCOS who had no problem using opk's and the monitor. Have you actually tried using opk's? Do they always come out positive?


----------



## Samsmummy2009

With regards to 'cbmd	's post;

' _i used the CBFM before i conceived my LO...Used it for about 4 months, it mostly always said low with the odd high, never went to peak. When i did actually finally conceive it never picked it up...so it didnt actually work for me......i have pcos and have no periods at all unless i take provera which makes me have one.
i got mine second hand off ebay which was must cheaper and it had only been used once.'_

I have also been using the cbfm. I had a stillbirth at 32 weeks in Sept which was devastating. Although I've been getting ovulation symptoms the past few days I've had only low readings. I have PCOS and don't know if this is the cause or the fact that it's my first month using it. Quite frankly it's driving me mad. Has anyone else in addition to CBMD conceived with only low readings? X


----------



## mjemma

I have PCOS and used CBFM for the first time last month and got highs for almost 20 days but no peak. I am unsure if this is because didn't ovulate as I'm pretty sure I don't every month, because it was the first month or because the hormones are throwing it off.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I used my CBFM and never got patterns like other ladies and didnt really know why, I was always getting highs early on and for my whole cycle. Last week I was diagnosed with PCOS, maybe this is why! My doc told me to stop using it and save my money until we knew what was going on, now I am waiting to see what they are doing next, I will start to use it again if I get ovulation drugs x


----------



## Damita

I have PCOS and used CBFM for a few months but my cycles were so long it just couldn't work it out and kept saying I was fertile for over two weeks :wacko: I would save your pennies


----------



## Damita

Oh I never got peak, only lows :wacko:


----------

